# OSS in FreeBSD from opensound



## miki (Dec 8, 2008)

For someone get 5.1 audio setup with these drivers? What variables should be used ossmix?  	
I use FreeBSD 7.0. Sorry for bad English (by Google)
cat /dev/sndstat:

```
OSS 4.0 (b1016/200812072212) BSD (C) 4Front Technologies 1996-2008
Kernel: FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 15 14:33:01 EET 2008
    root@192.16.1.2:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/bsdkernel


Audio devices:
0: Intel ICH5 (24D5) (DUPLEX)
   Engine 1 opened OUT by amarokapp/1325 @ 44100/48000 Hz Fragment: 2048/192000 (10.6 msec)
1: Intel ICH5 (24D5) (VMIX0) (DUPLEX)
2: Intel ICH5 (24D5) (VMIX0) (DUPLEX)
3: Intel ICH5 (24D5) (VMIX0) (DUPLEX)
4: Intel ICH5 (24D5) (VMIX0) (DUPLEX)
5: Intel ICH5 (24D5) (DUPLEX)

Mixers:
0: ICH AC97 Mixer (ALC850)

History:
/dev/oss/ich0/pcm0.00: pid 1223 cmd 'artsd' OUT
/dev/oss/ich0/pcm0.00: pid 1223 cmd 'artsd' OUT
/dev/oss/ich0/pcm0.00: pid 1223 cmd 'artsd' OUT 102 underruns
/dev/oss/ich0/pcm0.00: pid 1325 cmd 'amarokapp' OUT
/dev/oss/ich0/pcm0.00: pid 1325 cmd 'amarokapp' OUT
```


----------



## Oko (Dec 9, 2008)

```
cat /dev/sndstat
```
is irrelevant if you are using OSS from ports. ossinfo is the command that 
you should trust. There are 7 different oss commands that come with OSS. You can find their description in OSS user documentation at 4Front Technologies web site. There is option ossxmix (notice x in the midle which will give you gui with all options). I have not played enough with OSS to be able to help you further. I do not even use FreeBSD for the past two years (I use OpenBSD). 4Front Technologies have forum and you questions are likely to get better attention there. Their professional developers are moderators so you can get real help.


P.S. Buy the way my wife is from Kiev


----------



## richardpl (Dec 9, 2008)

Oko said:
			
		

> I do not even use FreeBSD for the past two years (I use OpenBSD).


You can put it in your sign, so that you do not need to repeat that fact over and over again


----------



## Oko (Dec 9, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> You can put it in your sign, so that you do not need to repeat that fact over and over again



I have avatar for that but people keep bugging me:stud.I have to try with the signature.


----------

